# Bright yellow pee?



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not been on for a while but Spencer has been so good - no accidents at all since I posted last week that he'd had 2 so today was his last day on cystease and vet wants him to come off it and see how he is. 

However, got home tonight and he had peed. It was bright yellow though, and I mean really yellow. I have light coloured laminate flooring and his pee usually just looks like a puddle of water but there was no missing this. As it's his first accident for days I don't know how long it's been this colour.

I searched the net and it mostly said jaundice/liver problems? No idea if it's connected to him peeing outside the tray though.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Awwww hun dont want to read and run but I have no idea as why it would be this colour. Could it be from the cystease?? Some meds do have an affect on colour of urine. Hope you get some answers tomorrow at the vets xxxxx


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks hun, will ring vets in morning. I wondered that but also wondered would it not have been that colour last week too as he'd have been on it over a week by then. So confusing and feel like a right pest but I don't think it's normal. I'll need to have a look at him and see if he's got any symptoms of jaundice xxxx


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

oh, honey....fingers & paws crossed here.......


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

He's not having much luck, but someone please tell me I'm not the only one who thinks it isn't normal and I'm not being dramatic??


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I dont think you are being dramatic at all. You know your own animals and you know what is right and wrong for them. You are being a concerned owner and that is the best type!!

I hope he isnt showing any other signs of jaundice and its just the cystease built up in his system xxxxxxx


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you hun. Will definitely be phoning vets in the morning even just to ask if it is a side effect, you'd think they would tell you when it can also mean other things! Xxxx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck hun keep us updated xxxxxx and give Spencer a cuddle from me xxxxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

kaz25 said:


> Thank you hun. Will definitely be phoning vets in the morning even just to ask if it is a side effect, you'd think they would tell you when it can also mean other things! Xxxx


You'd think they would, wouldn't you? But they really don't seem to bother with those things they ought to do. I'm currently on the warpath about my vet. Henry's been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism--they gave me some transdermal gel for the meds. Not only did they start him at too high a dose than is recommended, but they failed to tell me to clean his ears daily or how to apply it properly. They were so blase there, I thought it would just absorb into his skin like hand lotion, but it builds up and after a while inhibits the absorption of the meds. But I digress and should start my own thread for my rant.

All of which is to say, I hope it goes well with the vet and I don't think you're being dramatic at all, and I really really really hope this doesn't mean there is something wrong with him that they should have checked for before instead of just fobbing it off as behavioral, or a UTI they can't trace. Bright yellow sounds to me like dehydration and thus a kidney problem, maybe.

I'm really just so disgusted with slapdash veterinary care these days :frown2: Spencer is such a cutie and you've been so patient with him. I really hope everything works out and you can get his troubles fixed.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> You'd think they would, wouldn't you? But they really don't seem to bother with those things they ought to do. I'm currently on the warpath about my vet. Henry's been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism--they gave me some transdermal gel for the meds. Not only did they start him at too high a dose than is recommended, but they failed to tell me to clean his ears daily or how to apply it properly. They were so blase there, I thought it would just absorb into his skin like hand lotion, but it builds up and after a while inhibits the absorption of the meds. But I digress and should start my own thread for my rant.
> 
> All of which is to say, I hope it goes well with the vet and I don't think you're being dramatic at all, and I really really really hope this doesn't mean there is something wrong with him that they should have checked for before instead of just fobbing it off as behavioral, or a UTI they can't trace. Bright yellow sounds to me like dehydration and thus a kidney problem, maybe.
> 
> I'm really just so disgusted with slapdash veterinary care these days :frown2: Spencer is such a cutie and you've been so patient with him. I really hope everything works out and you can get his troubles fixed.


 That's shocking! Can't believe they never showed you how to administer it properly!

I thought if he was dehydrated it would be a really dark orange color like ours is? This was nearly fluorescent! Never seen anything like it and the vet said his pee was quite concentrated so thought if it was cos of that then I would have noticed it before.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

kaz25 said:


> That's shocking! Can't believe they never showed you how to administer it properly!
> 
> I thought if he was dehydrated it would be a really dark orange color like ours is? This was nearly fluorescent! Never seen anything like it and the vet said his pee was quite concentrated so thought if it was cos of that then I would have noticed it before.


I'm just wondering if he's in some middle stage of dehydration or his kidneys aren't working properly that it would slowly get darker, but bright yellow sounds like he took a B12 pill! And if it's his liver then his gums should be pale and his eyes would be starting to yellow. It's really quite confusing. I'm going to ask some people who have some experience with this sort of thing. He's awfully young to be having problems, although I know there's some liver problem that is more common in young cats (it's autoimmune), but he doesn't seem to have the right symptoms for it.

As for my vet, yes indeed it is shocking. I'm so angry right now and we're new here, so we don't really know who to ask about switching. The one right around the corner, while convenient, has a shop in the waiting room where you can buy Iams and Hills products! I have a feeling we won't like them.  Plus, the new person in our current vet's office who we really didn't like just came from there.

I thought our vet was at least well trained, but he gave us a lot of completely wrong information about Henry's illness--I've just had such a crash course in hyper-t and apparently most vets aren't well informed which is fine I suppose, but he completely refuted everything I was telling him and he was wrong! Not to mention I think they're price gauging and I think they're just happy to keep Henry on some meds for life (he's only 11 so that could be a long time) that we'd need to buy from them for about 4x the price we can get it elsewhere--of course, no mention that we could get it elsewhere. Oh and they sold us some ear cleaner for the dog under the guise of it being prescription. It's available in Petco. And the vet marked that price up about 400% too. :mad5: :mad5: :mad5:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just another thought--have other cats lived in your house in the past?


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Just another thought--have other cats lived in your house in the past?


My parents moved here 23 years ago and had a cat but I have no memory of it so it must not have been here long as I was born the next year.

Thank you so much for your help btw.

Goodness, typical vets. It's so sad when they're just in it for the money and not the health of the animals.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

what did the vet say?

(glad mine warned me of potential colour repercussions from eye dye!!!)


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

broccoli said:


> what did the vet say?
> 
> (glad mine warned me of potential colour repercussions from eye dye!!!)


I phoned them at 4.30pm, they said the vet who has been dealing with it would be back from his calls by about 5pm and they would get him to phone me but if he didn't phone he would phone in the morning - not heard anything yet so guessing it will be morning now.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

kaz25 said:


> My parents moved here 23 years ago and had a cat but I have no memory of it so it must not have been here long as I was born the next year.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help btw.
> 
> Goodness, typical vets. It's so sad when they're just in it for the money and not the health of the animals.


You are most welcome for the help---I hope something does help. Poor you and poor Spencer. I'm sure it's frustrating for both of you and lord how I hate the smell of pee. When I had to clean the basement again because the previous occupant's cats had marked the entire area, apparently, I nearly lost my cookies a number of times.

I've had a few suggestions from the other forum. Nobody seems to think it could be physical so maybe I"m just over worrying for you . Multiple boxes and multiple litters were suggested, but I know you've tried that. Feliway was suggested, and I know you've tried that too.

Someone suggested that Spencer could be coming to an age where he's feeling a little more territorial and that Benny could be the issue--just that both being former males and all that. She also suggested that, were that the case, he'll probably grow out of it, which is nice to hope for and that you should make sure Spencer has his own Spencer-places to go and spend some time by himself if he needs it.

Finally, someone suggested giving him a half an ascorbic acid (vitamin C) tablet every day to bring his urine ph back to normal. I feel stupid I didn't think of it--I have tried it with Kelso when he started peeing a little in the house (I think the Ivermectin changed his ph a big and he was on the road to UTIville). It worked. He stopped having to go so often and he only peed outside.

I thought about what EAC had tried with Cleo--putting the food where he pees, but I guess that really doesn't work with a dog around--although I'm sure Benny would love you for it 

Good luck with the vet--hopefully he'll tell you something useful :skep:. I'm still grinding my teeth with annoyance over ours. I work on commission so I understand the need and desire to make a buck, but I try to keep everyone's best interests at the top, not my immediate greed. I figure I'll make more in the long run and have happier clients who prosper and refer me. I won't be referring this guy any time soon!


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for that help Dagny! The thing is, he's stopped urinating outside the tray apart from the very odd occassion (he seems to go once or twice then stop for days again) which, to be honest, I can cope with if he's going to outgrow it - hopefully!

I was more worried about the colour, I've never seen anything like it before!

So, trying half a vitamin C tablet may help? I'm willing to give anything a try!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Not sure what Dagny is going to reply but I would say no - don't try the Vitamin C without your vet's ok. It will have worked in Dagny's case because her cat's urine PH was elevated. Vitamin C will have acidified the urine, thereby bringing it back into the good range. 

You don't know what the story of your cat's urine ph is. It could be within the good range, in which case, using Vitamin C will unnecessarily acidify the urine, which in turn can lead to the creation of oxalate stones. 


Your cat's urine colour sounds a little like the urine is too concentrated for whatever reason. I hope they are going to get to the bottom of this soon. 

Are you insured? Would it perhaps make sense to ask to be referred to a specialist?


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Not sure what Dagny is going to reply but I would say no - don't try the Vitamin C without your vet's ok. It will have worked in Dagny's case because her cat's urine PH was elevated. Vitamin C will have acidified the urine, thereby bringing it back into the good range.
> 
> You don't know what the story of your cat's urine ph is. It could be within the good range, in which case, using Vitamin C will unnecessarily acidify the urine, which in turn can lead to the creation of oxalate stones.
> 
> ...


I thought about it being too concentrated but I thought it would be a really dark orange colour like ours? His urine sample I took to the vets was a little dark but not orange or anything and the vet said it was quite concentrated.

I honestly have never seen anything like this before, I mopped it up with kitchen roll and it just turned it bright yellow when usually it doesn't turn any noticeable colour apart from maybe a little orangey tinge. It's the fact it was just so bright that worried me.

I do have insurance yes so may ask about a specialist. The vet that is seeing to him is actually a small animal doctor and has already researched loads to try and help me.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Was it pure liquid or was it almost a little gelatinous?

Personally I think a referral might be in order.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Was it pure liquid or was it almost a little gelatinous?
> 
> Personally I think a referral might be in order.


It was just liquid, like a normal pee. I think he'd went twice though and they'd merged as it was covering quite a large area and one of them was normal colour.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've gathered up a few more suggestions.....first off, sorry for the vitamin C one. It did work on my dog and someone else suggested it, but it might not be appropriate for Spencer. It was just a thought. By the way, what did the vet say about the colour?

Most folks seem to think it's behavioral, so the suggestions were that at 6 months neutered or not, he's still coming into his big-boyness and could be trying to assert himself by marking territory. People have said they've had similar things happen with kittens adopted together, who have lived together without incident, but suddenly around 6 months, the boy would just decide it was time to show he's number one by peeing. The good news is that they all grew out of it. 

Someone else also suggested getting something called Dr. Elsey's Cat Attract Litter, and there are Dr Elsey's herbs you can sprinkle on other litter. That seemed the most promising thing. Everything else they said you've tried already I think. 

Anyway, fingers crossed the vet had something useful to say and that Spencer is continuing to be mostly good.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> I've gathered up a few more suggestions.....first off, sorry for the vitamin C one. It did work on my dog and someone else suggested it, but it might not be appropriate for Spencer. It was just a thought. By the way, what did the vet say about the colour?
> 
> Most folks seem to think it's behavioral, so the suggestions were that at 6 months neutered or not, he's still coming into his big-boyness and could be trying to assert himself by marking territory. People have said they've had similar things happen with kittens adopted together, who have lived together without incident, but suddenly around 6 months, the boy would just decide it was time to show he's number one by peeing. The good news is that they all grew out of it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for spending time looking into this for me :blushing:

I spoke to the vet and he thinks it is possibly something he has eaten but isn't overly worried as he's not showing any other symptoms and is still eating etc.

He's given me another 2 weeks of cystease for him but I'm reluctant to use them unless he actually starts peeing loads again. No more accidents since the bright yellow pee incident which was Monday. Seems like he's going days and then having an accident and going days again but not going to use the cystease unless he starts having lots of accidents again.

I will definitely look into those herbs for the litter if he goes back to having lots of accidents.

He cries to get out into the hall as I think they like running up and down it as it's quite long. My house is so cold though I can't have the doors open  They will have the run of the house when I move though


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Can I ask why you are reluctant to use the Cystease ?


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

GreyHare said:


> Can I ask why you are reluctant to use the Cystease ?


Because he's not having any more accidents now than he did when he was on it, so I think why use something that he may not need? If he goes back to his old ways I will use it then but it seems pointless if he's not having any accidents.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

kaz25 said:


> Thank you so much for spending time looking into this for me :blushing:
> 
> I spoke to the vet and he thinks it is possibly something he has eaten but isn't overly worried as he's not showing any other symptoms and is still eating etc.
> 
> ...


Awww, you're most welcome. I know how frustrating it can be and I think he's just got the cutest little face--I want him to be a good boy for you.

I hope he continues to be accident free--maybe that does point to behavioral issues? And that, hopefully, he'll just outgrow it. I'm sure he'll be such a happy boy once you've moved. Sometimes that's all it takes. Our last place was way too small, but we were in a bit of a bind and it was the nicest thing we could find short notice. And it seemed bigger with no furniture :frown2:. Anyway, I've never ever had an issue with inappropriate non litterbox use (except when Jezebel was in call before she was fixed. Then she peed on all sorts of things including me!). When we lived there, though, someone decided it would be super awesome to poop in the corner of my office behind the cat tree and litter box, where it was super hard to pick up. I really think it was a crowding/space/privacy issue and the place was so small we really couldn't do anything about it. Except move. Moving is a terrible drag, but at least you've got a lot of positives about it to look forward to! .


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Awww, you're most welcome. I know how frustrating it can be and I think he's just got the cutest little face--I want him to be a good boy for you.
> 
> I hope he continues to be accident free--maybe that does point to behavioral issues? And that, hopefully, he'll just outgrow it. I'm sure he'll be such a happy boy once you've moved. Sometimes that's all it takes. Our last place was way too small, but we were in a bit of a bind and it was the nicest thing we could find short notice. And it seemed bigger with no furniture :frown2:. Anyway, I've never ever had an issue with inappropriate non litterbox use (except when Jezebel was in call before she was fixed. Then she peed on all sorts of things including me!). When we lived there, though, someone decided it would be super awesome to poop in the corner of my office behind the cat tree and litter box, where it was super hard to pick up. I really think it was a crowding/space/privacy issue and the place was so small we really couldn't do anything about it. Except move. Moving is a terrible drag, but at least you've got a lot of positives about it to look forward to! .


He's still accident free since Monday  Off his cystease too so pretty pleased! Actually feels like I've got my little boy back - he was up for cuddles for ages last night! He's hardly been up for cuddles at all since he started having accidents.

This house is a large 5 bedroom bungalow but as I've said it's very cold so they're mainly confined to the living room and kitchen (quite large though as it's open plan in a horseshoe shape). Will be moving into a smaller house, well, I say smaller, it will hopefully still have a large living room etc but only 3 or 4 bedrooms. They will have the run of the house though instead of just the 2 rooms


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay hope he stays accident free!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

kaz25 said:


> He's still accident free since Monday  )


Yey! :thumbup1: thats good!!!


----------

